# Statische Netzwerke



## frank65 (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich sitze vor folgender Aufgabe und weiß nicht so richtig wie ich die angehen soll, da ich mit Netzwerken keine Erfahrungen habe. Soweit ich das sehe soll es wohl mehr eine allgemeine Antwort sein.
Folgende Netzwerkstrukturen sind gegeben:
-2D Torus, 3D Gitter, Binär- Baum.
Wie sollen die Adressen der Knoten vergeben werden, damit das Routing möglichst einfach wird?
Wie sieht das Routing aus lokaler Sicht aus, wenn ein Knoten nur die Zieladresse und seine eigene Adresse kennt?
Wie berechnet man in welche Richtung ein Knoten weiter sendet?

Danke für die Hilfe
Frank65


----------



## Nico Graichen (21. Dezember 2010)

Thema verschoben!
Die Inbox (neuer Aktikel) bitte nicht für Fragen nutzen! Danke!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

für deine Frage muss ich etwas weiter ausholen, also lass dich nicht vor der Fülle an folgenden Text abschrecken 

Das Internet (übersetzt: Das Netz der Netze) ist ein Zusammenschluss mehrer, von sich unabhängiger Netze. Jedes Netz kann eindeutig identifiziert werden und trägt eine Nummer (die AS-Nummern, zum Beispiel AS7640. AS steht für "Autonomes System"). An Rand dieses Netzes stehen ein oder mehrere Rechner (sogenannte Border-Gateways), welche das Netz mit einem oder mehreren anderen Netzen verbinden. Jeder Border-Gateway weiß, über welche Leitung er ein anderes Netz erreichen kann, und wie weit es von ihm entfernt ist (in Hops, also wie viele andere Router auf dem Weg liegen). Die Router tauschen sich untereinander aus, zum Beispiel über neue Netze oder Ausfall von Routen (siehe zum Beispiel das Border Gateway Protocol (BPG)) Dieser sucht sich dann je nach Last, Bandbreite und anderen Faktoren eine Route aus und schickt das Paket weiter. Der andere Border-Gateway verfährt dann wieder so, bis das Paket an der Grenze zu dem Netz ist, zu dem es soll.

Von lokaler Sicht (aus einem LAN) kennst du nicht alle anderen Knoten im Internet (die Routing-Tabellen sind inzwischen ziemlich groß), sondern nur die Adresse deines Border Gateways (normalerweise in einfacher Router). Dieser kennt wiederum nur eine Adresse, die deines ISPs. Dies ist dann normalerweise ein vollwertiger Border Gateway und leitet dann dein Paket ins "freie" Internet raus.

// Edit: Hier noch ein kleiner Auszug aus einer BGP-Routing Tabelle eines Border-Gateways:

```
BGP table version is 531145439, local router ID is 128.223.51.103
Status codes: s suppressed, d damped, h history, * valid, > best, i - internal,
              r RIB-failure, S Stale
Origin codes: i - IGP, e - EGP, ? - incomplete

   Network          Next Hop            Metric LocPrf Weight Path
*  1.9.0.0/16       194.85.40.15                           0 3267 9002 4788 i
*                   194.85.102.33                          0 3277 3216 4788 i
*                   89.149.178.10           10             0 3257 3561 4788 i
*                   193.0.0.56                             0 3333 8218 4788 i
*                   66.185.128.48            2             0 1668 2914 4788 i
*                   66.59.190.221                          0 6539 4788 i
*                   207.46.32.34                           0 8075 4788 i
*                   64.71.255.61                           0 812 1273 4788 i
*                   216.218.252.164                        0 6939 4788 i
*                   157.130.10.233                         0 701 3549 4788 i
*                   129.250.0.11           297             0 2914 4788 i
*                   114.31.199.1                           0 4826 6939 4788 i
*                   195.66.232.239                         0 5459 4788 i
*                   217.75.96.60             0             0 16150 4788 i
*                   208.74.64.40                           0 19214 26769 1273 4788 i
*                   65.106.7.139             3             0 2828 3561 4788 i
*                   154.11.11.113            0             0 852 3320 4788 i
*                   144.228.241.130                        0 1239 3561 4788 i
*                   208.51.134.254        2785             0 3549 4788 i
*                   164.128.32.11                          0 3303 4788 i
*>                  206.24.210.102                         0 3561 4788 i
*                   12.0.1.63                              0 7018 3549 4788 i
*                   154.11.98.225            0             0 852 3320 4788 i
*                   4.69.184.193             0             0 3356 1273 4788 i
*                   134.222.87.1                           0 286 1273 4788 i
*                   69.31.111.244          183             0 4436 1273 4788 i
*                   209.124.176.223                        0 101 101 11164 4788 i
*                   207.172.6.1              0             0 6079 4788 4788 i
*                   207.172.6.20             0             0 6079 2914 4788 i
*                   203.181.248.168                        0 7660 2516 4788 i
*                   202.249.2.86                           0 7500 2516 4788 i
*                   202.232.0.2                            0 2497 2914 4788 i
*                   203.62.252.186                         0 1221 4637 4788 i
*                   66.110.0.124                           0 6453 3549 4788 i
*                   128.223.253.10                         0 3582 4600 11164 4788 i
*> 1.9.32.32/30     202.249.2.86                           0 7500 4788 i
*  1.11.128.0/17    194.85.40.15                           0 3267 9002 9318 38091 17839 i
*                   194.85.102.33                          0 3277 3267 9002 9318 38091 17839 i
*                   89.149.178.10           10             0 3257 2828 9318 38091 17839 i
*                   193.0.0.56                             0 3333 2828 9318 38091 17839 i
*                   66.185.128.48            7             0 1668 2828 9318 38091 17839 i
*                   66.59.190.221                          0 6539 9318 38091 17839 i
*                   207.46.32.34                           0 8075 9318 38091 17839 i
*                   64.71.255.61                           0 812 4134 9318 38091 17839 i
*                   216.218.252.164                        0 6939 9318 38091 17839 i
*                   157.130.10.233                         0 701 3786 38091 38091 17839 i
```

Gruß
BK


----------



## frank65 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Bratkartoffel,
danke für deine Antwort.
Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich die Info mit meiner Frage verknüpfen kann. Steh da etwas auf dem Schlauch.

frank65


----------



## Bratkartoffel (28. Dezember 2010)

Hi,



> Wie sollen die Adressen der Knoten vergeben werden, damit das Routing möglichst einfach wird?


Je kleiner die Routingtabelle, desto einfacher das Routing. Das heißt, je größer die Netze, desto weniger gibt es, desto weniger Einträge in der Tabelle. Das ist im Moment so das Problem, dass sehr viele kleine Netze gibt und die Tabellen inzwischen schon sehr groß sind. Hab jetzt keine Quelle dazu, aber auf ner Schulung meinte der Leiter, dass bei seinem Border Gateway die Tabelle inzwischen gut 2 GB RAM frisst.



> Wie sieht das Routing aus lokaler Sicht aus, wenn ein Knoten nur die Zieladresse und seine eigene Adresse kennt?


Da gibt es kein Routing. Wenn der Empfänger im selben Netz ist, dann geht es so, ansonsten geht es nicht. Dazu muss der Absender mindestens einen Router kennen.



> Wie berechnet man in welche Richtung ein Knoten weiter sendet?


Hierfür gibt es mehrere Protokolle, wie zum Beispiel das OSPF. Dies berechnet den optimalsten Weg zum Ziel.
Genau sagen kann man es erst, wenn man das Paket losgeshcickt und den Weg betrachtet hat. Wie oben schon gesagt, für eine Berechnung gibt es viele Größen (Last, Bandbreite, Metric...) welche da eine Rolle spielen.
Theoretisch kann jedes Paket, dass du ins Internet schickst, einen anderen Weg zum gleichen Ziel nehmen. Schau dir zum Beispiel mal das Tool mtr an, das kann dir sowas an Hand von fortlaufenden Pings zeigen.

Gruß
BK


----------

